# Fluval Edge Stock lighting 6 - Before I start



## CuriousAmerican (Nov 30, 2012)

his is what I am thinking of.

When I started in this forum, I was planning on a 20L
But the Nanos attracted me more and more.

I then figured I would have to go with a 10 gallon, because I want Cardinals

BUT I AM SMITTEN WITH THE FLUVAL.

So here is what I am thinking.

I will go with a 6 gallon fluval edge.

And I want to go with low tech stock lighting
White Sand - Carib Sea or Peto equivalent with soil ONLY BENEATH where I put the plants (with some tabs)

*Plants:*

A) Japonica Blynx (easier to trim)
B) Java Fern - in one corner. CAN YOU PLANT IT IN THE SAND. (I would put soil and a tab underneath)
C) Melon Sword - if I can find one, near the front center
D) Marimo Ball - in a dim corner
E) Rotala Indica - in a dim corner
F) Some Java Moss - if I can get it a Petco or locally - on a piece of small driftwood.
=================================
*Reasons*

No Bacopa, Water Sprite, or Amazon Sword, because I am trying to avoid a jungle. These grow rapidly.

I want my plants to thrive, but not grow to much.

The first rule of Fluval Edges has to be ... AVOID Jungle.

So no water sprite, bacopa, or Amazon Sword. I am not even sure about a melon sword

IT IS NEAR IMPOSSIBLE TO TRIM CORNERS ON AN EDGE. AVOID JUNGLE

Those five plants should provide some cycling of waste without making trimming difficult in an edge.

I should be able to get those plants for around $35 or less. Correct me, if I am wrong.

*=================================*
*=================================*

*Fauna*:

Before I start with fauna, I want you to look at this

*Length* x *width* x *height* *AREA *
16 x 8 x 10 5.5 gallon 160 sq in
20 x 10 x 12 10 gallon 200 sq in
16.9 x 10.75 x 8.96 Fluval 6 181.6 sq in

The Fluval 6 actually has a footprint closer to a 10 gallon.

The real hit it takes is in height.

With this in mind, even though they say do not put Cardinals in a tank less than 10 gallons, preferaby 20 gallons. I think Cardinals are doable.

The tank length is more than 6x their adult size which is another standard. I think AqAdvisor is too conservative

A) 6 Cardinal Tetras
B) 2-3 Cestial Pearl Danios If I cannot get them, then 2 Scarlet Badis
C) 2 Otos
D) 1 Amano Shrimp

Yes, that is technically an overload. But Cardinals and Otos and CPD have low bioload.

Scarlet Badis I am not sure about. They do not take flake food. They are pickier. I would probably only go with them if I cannot find CPDS, or if I get A-D and water quality is so magnificent and requires such few changes that I can chance 2 more fish.

Can this stocking be done. Remember, the Cardninals are critical to me.


*=================================*
*=================================*


*Tech*:

I want to go Low Tech Stock Lighting.

Can it be done?
If it cannot I would go with this

4W Marineland Light Bar
I know it is overpriced and underpowered, but I am short on cash, and do not have tools to do mods.

This is the effect I want

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzOJjmXjeH8

THAT CAN ONLY BE ACHIEVED IF THE PLANTS TO DO RUN WILD

I hate jungle tanks, and carpeting.


*=================================*
*=================================*



*Costs*:

Fluval Six $120
Heater $ 35 Aqueon Pro - 100 On day trips I lower room to 50F (this is not glass , and it is indestructible)
Thermometer $ 5
Carib Sea White Sand $20
MCOPS $ 8 only need smallest size - will only use under plants
FLOURTABS $ 7
PLANTS $35 Rough estimate
FISH $60 Rough estimate
Filter intake sponge $ 9
Driftwood $10

Fluval comes with conditioner and bacteria so I do not need to buy them up front.

Food $20
Test Kit $25 May go with strips, not top end.
Net $ 2
Air tubing for siphon $ 4
TAX $29


Total est $385 to start. roughly.

Is this doable?

If I cannot get Cardinals, them fluval is out

If I cannot get Plants, then fluval is out.

In a month, I would buy some cotton filter, and maybe replace the carbon with purigen in a bag. And some conditioner. 

My understanding is that you never replace the Bio Rings unless the aquarium explodes , and then you keep half of them.

Is there a way I can age water to avoid the conditioner? We have the new chorline molecule that causes problems? Does it evaporate?

The Fluval has an Aquaclear filter

I may have to add in vaseline if the filter is loud to grease the impeller.

BTW: How often do you tear apart an AC for cleaning? Do they leak out of the motor gasket.

As you see I have done my research.

I have toned down

I now realize that carpet planting is insane.
I now realize that minimal plants is good. Just enough to cycle waster. I don't want a jungle in an Edge, where if a fish dish, you cannot easily get them.


I would only by the light bar if necessary.

Are the cardinals and plants doable.

Any way to lower this cost?

How do I embed videos?


----------



## CuriousAmerican (Nov 30, 2012)

Any way to airstone a fluval? I hate the small opening?

I do not care if I have to lower the water level. I just do not want to blow out the lights with mist.


----------



## CuriousAmerican (Nov 30, 2012)

I may not have made myself clear, but are those flora and fauna agreeable with a fluval edge 6 stock lighting?

See the list in first post.


----------

